# Valve clearance



## rworthi413 (Apr 25, 2021)

What are the valve clearances for a Briggs and stratton104m02-008-f1 engine?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

0.004"-0.008" both intake and exhaust, with piston at 1/4" past TDC of compression stroke.


----------

